# best PFD for kaskazi dorado ?



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

hey
any dorado owners recommend a pfd thats comfortable in the kas ?
i have a ultra trek pfd 2 , but bcos of the in built seat it constantly pushes on my chin when sitting in the yak.

any suggestions would be great.

cheers


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

The Stohlquist Fisherman are said to be very good http://www.wavemonkey.com.au/gearshop/stohlquist-fisherman-p-312.html


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Benno. I got a cheapo Marlin inflatable, but because I wear a wettie I feel I can get away with it. Not tried a re-entry with it after it's been inflated though. For this season I'm going to get a non inflatable, bouyancy type with pockets. Giving up on the wettie and using neoprene waders too.

Stohlquist may get a look in. Hopefully we will hear more here. You tried contacting Kaskazi?


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Mark, apparently the Stohlquist Fisherman is not a Type 1 PFD, would this be correct?

If it isn't it would have limitations for offshore use.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

whoohoo said:


> Mark, apparently the Stohlquist Fisherman is not a Type 1 PFD, would this be correct?
> If it isn't it would have limitations for offshore use.


Hi Tom,
The fisherman from Stohlquist comes in a greeny color which due to its dark appearance is classed as PFD Type 3, it also comes in a yellowy orange color which is brighter and meets standard for a PFD Type 2. Both have the same flotation and comfort while paddling, it is just the color difference.
You are correct they are not a PFD Type 1. They are not designed to float you on your back. 
If you are kayaking offshore I would recommend a bright colored quality PFD Type 2, which will allow comfort and freedom of movement while paddling so you will actually wear it. In the event of a capsize a PFD Type 2 will allow quick reentry onto the yak, 
All PFD's will have their limitations and there has been much debate about what to wear. My suggestion is a quality PFD Type 2. Most important once a PFD has been chosen is a good fit, so if buying from a shop sit down on the floor while wearing the PFD and see if it stays snug and comfy or rides up over the belly. For people with a belly bigger than their chest a crotch strap is a good idea to stop the PFD riding up too high if in the water. Check the PFD for attachment points for a crotch strap.
Cheers Mark


----------

